# NCEES Record- How does this work?



## bwin12 (Oct 22, 2018)

Looking for actual experience from the people that have made a NCEES Record and the people that have approved others experience. I'm trying to understand this on a step by step basis, feel free to add extra or additional info. Obviously, I am looking for the "current" system, and recognize that it was different 1.5 to 2 years ago:

1. I fill out the requested information- school, detailed experience, current license, etc.

2. Gets approved by my 5 references and NCEES. I have heard this process can be a challenge.

3. In this case I want to get my PE in Colorado, I apply to the CO board via comity with my NCEES Record.

4. Moving forward I have to keep my NCEES record updated. This is where I see the process starts to get a little murky. Do I never have to get additional approval from the 5 original references (assuming I don't work for/with them)? Does my NCEES record have to be updated at least 6 months prior to applying by comity for licensure in another jurisdiction?

I'm looking at it as I have a role that can bring me to many states, and if I decide to move back home I will need to get licensure there. I know I want to use it once, and assume I will use the record more than once. I know a few of the guys that signed off on my experience are getting to retirement age and I really won't be able to hunt them down in the future. If this make my experience with them a one time record kept and I don't have to have them continually re-sign I think this is worth doing.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 24, 2018)

bwin12 said:


> Looking for actual experience from the people that have made a NCEES Record and the people that have approved others experience. I'm trying to understand this on a step by step basis, feel free to add extra or additional info. Obviously, I am looking for the "current" system, and recognize that it was different 1.5 to 2 years ago:
> 
> 1. I fill out the requested information- school, detailed experience, current license, etc.
> 
> ...


You will need to periodically update references, experience, and where you hold licenses (assuming your personal information and education stays the same).

1.  References are only good for one year from the date the reference submitted to NCEES.

2. Experience is continually updated.  If you apply for Colorado in November, then Utah the following January, you will need to update your experience just prior to application for comity in Utah to account for December.  NCEES looks at this on a monthly basis. NOTE:  Your current supervisor must validate your current experience.

3.  Once you receive a license in a state/territory/district, you will need them to send in the verification to NCEES for your record.  In most states, you can do this with a couple of clicks (Note: some states require a hard copy form be sent them, so check with the state board on license verification requests).

Big takeaway is that you must keep your experience update monthly, references annually, and additional license verification as soon as get it.  

Note:  It has been over a year since I last submitted a request, but I believe the the process is still the same.


----------



## bwin12 (Oct 26, 2018)

This helps a lot, thanks for explanation.

I was getting references and experience verifiers mixed up/grouped together. I re-read the NCEES site and now understand.

There's nothing wrong with your experience verifiers being a reference as well right? The Help section doesn't say one way or the other.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 31, 2018)

bwin12 said:


> This helps a lot, thanks for explanation.
> 
> I was getting references and experience verifiers mixed up/grouped together. I re-read the NCEES site and now understand.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with your experience verifiers being a reference as well right? The Help section doesn't say one way or the other.


Mine are not, but I do not belive that is an issue. I believe your reference must be licensed engineers but your experience verifiers do not.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 31, 2018)

bwin12 said:


> Looking for actual experience from the people that have made a NCEES Record and the people that have approved others experience. I'm trying to understand this on a step by step basis, feel free to add extra or additional info. Obviously, I am looking for the "current" system, and recognize that it was different 1.5 to 2 years ago:
> 
> 1. I fill out the requested information- school, detailed experience, current license, etc.
> 
> ...


Are you already licensed? You need to be licensed somewhere before you apply via comity.


----------



## bwin12 (Oct 31, 2018)

I am licensed in a different state.

What I am ultimately trying to figure out is if the NCEES record is worth the extra time as I am planning to license in CO already. I may license in other states over the next 10-15 years, but that isn't certain. I despise bugging people to verify my experience (and writing my experience the way it needs to be written) so if I can get away doing it one more time and continuously updating it with new experience. It sounds like I can do this and regularly update and everything will work.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 31, 2018)

bwin12 said:


> I am licensed in a different state.
> 
> What I am ultimately trying to figure out is if the NCEES record is worth the extra time as I am planning to license in CO already. I may license in other states over the next 10-15 years, but that isn't certain. I despise bugging people to verify my experience (and writing my experience the way it needs to be written) so if I can get away doing it one more time and continuously updating it with new experience. It sounds like I can do this and regularly update and everything will work.


Just to clarify:

1.  References need to be updated annually. They will still need to bugged if your are trying for license by comity and it is over a year since they last vouched for you.

2.  Your experience will need to be reverified before you apply for your licensure by comity to verify your experience between applications.

I am licensed in three states and it was worth the effort.  If I need to get reverified, I can get my references and experience reverified easily.

Make sure you get your licenses verified by the states you hold them in each time you get a license.  This can be a click or a form you need to send in.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 28, 2019)

bwin12 said:


> I am licensed in a different state.
> 
> What I am ultimately trying to figure out is if the NCEES record is worth the extra time as I am planning to license in CO already. I may license in other states over the next 10-15 years, but that isn't certain. I despise bugging people to verify my experience (and writing my experience the way it needs to be written) so if I can get away doing it one more time and continuously updating it with new experience. It sounds like I can do this and regularly update and everything will work.


I am licensed in 13 states. It was a huge timesaver, except for 1 state which shall remain nameless.

It is a pain to update experience, reference, etc. if any time has elapsed, but considering how much of a pain it would be to have to supply transcripts, references, experience to EACH state would have been a real pain to deal with.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 10, 2019)

I believe so far as the work experience update is concerned, you would only have to update the work experience that was gained after the last review. 

Let's say I quit a company in 2019 and NCEES have my work experience till 2019. If I'm applying for comity in 2020, I would only have to update the experience after 2019. Can some one verify this?    

If you have 20-30 yrs of total experience, working for 4-5 employers, it can't that you have get all of the work verified , every time you want to use comity. That would be painful.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Dec 24, 2019)

roy167 said:


> I believe so far as the work experience update is concerned, you would only have to update the work experience that was gained after the last review.
> 
> Let's say I quit a company in 2019 and NCEES have my work experience till 2019. If I'm applying for comity in 2020, I would only have to update the experience after 2019. Can some one verify this?
> 
> If you have 20-30 yrs of total experience, working for 4-5 employers, it can't that you have get all of the work verified , every time you want to use comity. That would be painful.


Yes, you would only have to add your work experience since your last update.  Any work experience that has already been verified remains part of your Record.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 24, 2019)

Which one would be more favorable?

1. A non PE boss endorses your work experience

2. PE who is not a boss but reviews work done by you? 

I can get anyone endorse this. Just so you know I have already passed PE with paper application to a board, now creating a NCEES record for future comity purposes.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Dec 26, 2019)

In my experience, NCEES would prefer that your direct supervisor verify your work experience.  If this is not possible, however, they will accept verification from a co-worker.  NCEES wants your record to pass muster of the state boards, some of which may require that your supervisor verify the work experience.  

You can always use your licensed colleagues as professional references, as you'll need five of those.  Just bear in mind that your professional references will "expire" after one year, and some state boards will require that all of your references are "active".  My unsolicited advice is to update your Record once you're ready to pull the trigger and apply for comity licensure in all states where you're looking to be licensed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 26, 2019)

I was thinking that if there is some board which requires some of the experience to be supervised by another PE/performed under PE, then this will kill two birds in one stone. I'm not sure if there is any state board that requires PE supervision. If it doesn't , then getting it reviewed by your manager makes sense. 

I want to get to a stage, where previous employment work is all verified, education /transcript is all verified. So, the only thing that would be required in future is updating any new experience and professional contact. I have a foreign degree and by the time, I get transcript , credential evaluation, that can take sweet time. 

Feel free to comment what you guys think of it.


----------



## roy167 (Jan 7, 2020)

I passed my PE now creating NCEES record for future comity licenses. You have to have your current board verify the license to NCEES. Does this have to be done once? like transcript? There is fee to do this so I want to hold it off till I need to transfer the NCEES record, unless it only needs to be done once, in that case it doesn't matter. I would think this might have an expiration date as the PE license have to be renewed every 3 years otherwise they become inactive.


----------



## roy167 (Jan 7, 2020)

I passed my PE now creating NCEES record for future comity licenses. You have to have your current board verify the license to NCEES. Does this have to be done once? like transcript? There is fee to do this so I want to hold it off till I need to transfer the NCEES record, unless it only needs to be done once, in that case it doesn't matter. I would think this might have an expiration date as the PE license have to be renewed every 3 years otherwise they become inactive.


----------



## bwin12 (Aug 28, 2020)

So, I just got this information submitted- it only took 2 years. 

To anyone embarking on the process, its not that bad. It sucks, don't get me wrong, but I was pleasantly surprised though when I read that my work experience submissions were in my supervisors hands for final verification. Biggest takeaway- use the term "I then a verb that has to do with engineering/construction/permitting/etc" over and over again and you probably won't hear from NCEES. 

Now I just need to wait for a few days/weeks to make sure there isn't any surprises from my last entry or supervisor comments. 

Thanks to everyone that provided information on the process.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 14, 2020)

@Road Guy perhaps you'd like to be a part of this thread....


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2020)

hah ! I defin missed this one! - Currently going through it and think I am almost done, I started in July - but I have been bad about replying -

I really just think you have to dumb it down for them when you write up what you did, thats what I did, they dont want to see anything that even sounds like you dont constantly run calcus on your HP48SX all day (old guy calculator)

Word of advice for new folks, get it done sooner, much longer time once you have 20 years to account for..

And also my experience was that it took longer for my old bosses and such to reply than it did for the ncees folks.... 

I had one typo in a date on my last round so I am hoping to get the all clear soon.. that hawaii PE application is getting dusty


----------



## bwin12 (Oct 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> And also my experience was that it took longer for my old bosses and such to reply than it did for the ncees folks....


100%. 

Hypothetically, could you BS the first 15 years and not have anyone sign off (I think they call it self verify)? It wont count on your record, but you only need 4 verified years. 

I self verified ~ 5 years because it was construction jobs that didn't have PE's or was my first year out of college and I didn't want to hunt them down.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2020)

I tried asking via the chat feature but I think it made ncees head explode, but ive got all my previous experience verified - I need to get my PE in nevada and dont really have time to get my current work experience verfied ( only 18 months) but I was going to self verify it since I have 20+ years already, but can I come back later and verify it?

Not that I really need to but was trying to save a few days...


----------



## bwin12 (Nov 30, 2020)

I just went into my NCEES and tried to edit one of my internships (was categorized as other, not engineering or surveying). I was able to uncheck the box for adding a verifier contact name/email change it to engineering and it looked like I could edit everything else of significance. Full disclosure, I didn't bring it all the way, but I would make the assumption you could edit something you self verified later in time.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2020)

10-4 that makes sense - I went back and looks like you can edit - I should have thought about that the first time.


----------

